# I cannot see the ‘Folding bikes’ section... RESOLVED!



## stoatsngroats (22 Aug 2018)

... am I missing something, or is this another confirmation of my bland insanity?
Any help would help!
SnG


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2018)

Here you go.
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/folding-bikes.51/


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

Above Tandems and Other Bikes.


----------



## stoatsngroats (22 Aug 2018)

View media item 10790


classic33 said:


> Above Tandems and Other Bikes.


Ah, I don’t have this, I have Recumbents, HPVs, then Tandems!

Cheers roadrash, but when I click your link, the page isn’t found!


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Aug 2018)

I noticed yesterday that there are sub-forums under Training, Fitness & Health that I can't see - something about Goats. I sometimes see the posts in the new posts list. I don't know if it's an option I've turned off somewhere.


----------



## subaqua (22 Aug 2018)

It folded ....


----------



## Phaeton (22 Aug 2018)

When I visit @roadrash link I get the error message

*CycleChat Cycling Forum - Error*
page


----------



## stoatsngroats (22 Aug 2018)

annedonnelly said:


> I noticed yesterday that there are sub-forums under Training, Fitness & Health that I can't see - something about Goats. I sometimes see the posts in the new posts list. I don't know if it's an option I've turned off somewhere.



Mmm, this is what I was thought might be the problem, but when I check through my options, I haven’t turned this off, so was thinking I’m going a little mad!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Aug 2018)

As above check https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignore-nodes


----------



## stoatsngroats (22 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> When I visit @roadrash link I get the error message
> 
> *CycleChat Cycling Forum - Error*
> page



P*E*R*F*E*C*T !

Thanks so much


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2018)

now this is weird its there when I click the link, how about anyone else....


----------



## stoatsngroats (22 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> now this is weird its there when I click the link, how about anyone else....



Phaeton has cracked it for me


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> now this is weird its there when I click the link, how about anyone else....


Works for me.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Aug 2018)

stoatsngroats said:


> Phaeton has cracked it for me



Yep, I thought mine was because I'd turned something off


----------

